# Change of plans,,, last minute help for Banff



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

So the plan was to go to Denver. We got to the airport to realise that My boyfriends passport is expired...Men.

We've rebooked to Calgary instead and have a car rental lined up but that's it! If anyone has last minute reccomendations of discount lift tickets or accomodations it would be really appreciated. 

I think we'll do a day or two at Lake Louise and a day or two at Kicking Horse.

Thanks

TT


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

you should have gone alone and left his procrastinating ass behind. It would piss him off but he would learn not to be a fuck up..... no idea on banff though, sorry...


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Haha! I should have!
Found some good lift ticket deals at Costco in Calgary for people looking for lift tickets.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

Did you buy the tickets at Costco physically or online? 

Do they only have tickets to louise?


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Can be a tough one. skibig3.com will have some cheap deals but you usually need to be here for a few nights before you get a deal. The good thing is that a Tri area pass or LL pass is a lot cheaper than what you will get at Vail etc. 

Rookie mistake on your boyfriends end!

We have had loads of snow in the past week so take note of the road conditions if you are going to the Horse. Keep and eye on Drive BC If you hit the Horse make sure you hike superbowl. Good times to be had there. 

The Lake is also pretty sweet at the moment. back bowls should be looking pretty good.


----------

